# Sheffield Walking Festival 11 - 18 Sept 2016



## Copepod (Jul 30, 2016)

28 walks over 9 days, 11th to 18th Sept. Free to attend, but need to register online. Residents of Sheffield and nearby places don't need reminding that a considerable portion of eastern Peak District is within city boundaries, but this fact may be a surprise to others. 

One of the walks on Sun 18th Sept 2016 is a tribute to the Abbey Brook Mass Trespass of 18th Sept 1932. Similar principle to the much more famous Kinder Scout Trespass, 24th April 1932.

http://www.theoutdoorcity.co.uk/walk/walking-festival/


----------

